# Can "stand stain" on a Gibson be buffed out?



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I know it's unlikely to get all of this out, but would buffing this help reduce it at all? Would it require enough buffing that then, the repair would be noticeable too?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I’d try a little rubbing compound and a soft cloth first. Hopefully it’s just on the surface.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Nope, best thing to do is sell it to me at a massive loss


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

crann said:


> Nope, best thing to do is sell it to me at a massive loss


You’re half right. Keep an eye on the Classifieds.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

2manyGuitars said:


> You’re half right. Keep an eye on the Classifieds.


I don't even care that your guitar has urinary incontinence, I'm in!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Fuuuuuck that's a cool guitar!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Man that's ugly. $2000 guitar in a $3 stand - makes sense to me. Rest of the guitar looks great though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

LPC proper?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That's a nice Les Paul.

Love the blocks and fancy peghead inlay.

I'm sure you can improve on that stain.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

How about this?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

player99 said:


> How about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Thought I’d try it locally before listing it on the forum. Ad was up maybe 10 minutes and I had 2 simultaneous replies of “I’ll take it, here’s my phone number”.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> Yup. Thought I’d try it locally before listing it on the forum. Ad was up maybe 10 minutes and I had 2 simultaneous replies of “I’ll take it, here’s my phone number”.


Here's hoping one of the "I'll take it" offers results in an actual sale. 🙂


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

If you're into real physical perfection despite playability (and the possible guilt of looking at this damage), I think there's no way to get that back to 100% and you probably should sell. Despite what some might think, yes the magic can be duplicated again (and again).


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

StevieMac said:


> Here's hoping one of the "I'll take it" offers results in an actual sale. 🙂


This was at 8pm last night so one guy is making arrangements to see it today. If not, there’s a tentative meet up for tomorrow. The tomorrow guy has a few listings for $5k Gibsons on his profile so I assume he’s not a tire kicker.

I had no idea how to price it, but I guess the price was decent enough.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

2manyGuitars said:


> I know it's unlikely to get all of this out, but would buffing this help reduce it at all? Would it require enough buffing that then, the repair would be noticeable too?
> 
> View attachment 392095
> 
> ...


I have a set of low wind imperials. Could you tell me what the low wind imperial you put in this guitar sounds like? I haven't put them in my guitar because I'm not sure what they will be like. I have a set of high winds I love in my sg...


----------



## FlyingFred (Sep 29, 2019)

Use Mr Clean Magic Eraser. It does get some of it out. I have also had success with a mild polishing coumpound such as Brasso.


----------



## gnome guitars (11 mo ago)

2manyGuitars said:


> I know it's unlikely to get all of this out, but would buffing this help reduce it at all? Would it require enough buffing that then, the repair would be noticeable too?
> 
> View attachment 392095
> 
> ...


I have seen that before, some vinyl, rubber or plastic reacts to nitro finish on guitars. I just repaired a guitar that had a vinyl strap laying on the back of a guitar in the case. The vinyl guitar strap actually softened the lacquer on the guitar. There was no stain but the softened lacquer had to be removed and new lacquer built up to the correct level. It took time but it repaired nicely. In this case I would scrape the stain out and fill it with lacquer and possibly some crazy glue. I think you can do it! It would be good to try this on a placebo piece of lacquered binding just to be sure it will work.


----------

